# savannah monitor



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

I picked up a juvi savannah, and want to know if anyone has any reccommendations on how to socialize. it seems to spook real easy and tries to bite. i don't want to lose fingers when he matures


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Down my aly, lol Hey mine does the same opens there mouth and flicks there tounge around and at times will whip her tail, defence my bosc does it when it's time to come home after a few hours running around the field near my house. just leave her/him alone for a week or so get it to know you as food do this so you don't make the misstake I did, but feed him with tongs get him knowing the tongs are for food, make your present often then you should be able to handle him/her.

to make note see if you can make her a big water bowl, its one thing they love, big enough she can swim in it.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks for the info. I just want to be able to handle him, but he hides when he sees me now. when i walk away he'll come back out and he always comes out for food


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks for the info. I just want to be able to handle him, but he hides when he sees me now. when i walk away he'll come back out and he always comes out for food


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

did you get him from a pet shop with just 1 available or a show with tons of them. the key is pick the calmest one out of the lot. i've raised 2 from about 4" svl. they were a really pale beige color and developed alot of orange as they matured. key is get em very young and handle them every day. but picking a very calm one from the beginning is key. when they were babies, they'd wrap all 4 legs around 1 finger and just stay there 'til you moved them ( more like a beardie actually) i had to get rid of them (sigh) for various reasons. but have considered getting another. good luck with him.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Savanna monitors are my favorite. They are the reason I've never owned a bearded dragon. Human contact and handling everyday! Some of them are more difficult to break of their aggression than others. If you have an aggressive one, it's unusual but not necessarily rare. 
The one thing I wish I would have done with these guys in the past, is feed them in a special "feeding tank" instead of their home tank. 
I had a 3 footer who was as sweet as pie, but when I opened his tank he was standing on his hind legs with his mouth wide open! 
With some minipulation, I could eventually get him out and chilling on my lap. But it was a chore.

You definitely don't want to get tagged by those jaws, they're very powerful!


----------

